# Server etc, optimieren..



## Katzehuhn (12. Dezember 2005)

Hi, ich wollte jetzt mal auf den neusten XAMPP(1.5.0, Lite Version) umsteigen. Hab alles eingerichtet und die Einstellungen soweit wie möglich übernommen. 
Zu meiner Verwunderung war die alte XAMPP(1.4.13 Vollständig) doch um ein Stückchen schneller obwohl ich die Einstellungen meines erachtens nach ziemlich gleich übernommen hab (kann auch sein das ich was vergessen hab). 
Ich hab jetzt 2 Fragen: 

1.) Bringt es Vorteile für mich auf XAMPP 1.5.0 umzusteigen? 
Ich programmiere gerade ein Onlinespiel und versuch deswegen die Performance von anfang an so hoch wie möglich zu halten. Außerdem wird das Spiel später mal von nem Heimserver gehostet werden ( hab unendlich Traffic^^) daher kann ich mir die neusten Versionen leisten.

2.) Kennt jemand ein gutes Tutorial ( gibts das ich tu mir noch immer schwer das Wort richtig zu schreiben obwohls da oben steht ) in dem die Einstellungen des Apache Servers+Mysql-DB+PHP ( nach den neust möglichen Versionen^^) beschrieben werden? Die Suche hat leider nichts ergeben.
Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Sven Mintel (14. Dezember 2005)

Katzehuhn hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ( hab unendlich Traffic^^)



Dann bleibt dir nur zu wünschen, dass du auch unendlich Bandbreite hast, und die Leitung nicht bei 3 Mitspielern in die Knie geht


----------

